# Filterteiche für Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hallo 
möchte mich erstmal kurz vorstellen  
ich bin aus leipzig habe nen kleingarten von 184m² .

letztes jahr habe ich mir einen teich angelegt. siehe bild.
er ist ca 2,3 x 3,5 x 1,0 meter groß.
darin habe ich einen besatz von 8 goldfischen und 8 goldorfen. 
der pflanzenbewuchs ist wie auf dem bild zu sehen recht spärlich.
ein filter ist im teich nicht vorhanden sondern nur eine "luftpumpe" die luft in den teich über einen sprudlerstein pumpt.
nun habe ich mir überlegt daneben noch zwei pvc teiche zu setzen die ich vor kurzen günstig erstanden habe. diese möchte ich als pflanzenfilter nutzen.

nun stellt sich mir die frage, mit welchen substrat und pflanzen ich die teiche am besten befülle. 
auch weiss ich nicht was für eine pumpe dafür notwendig ist (mit vorfilter oder ohne?). 

es wäre schön wenn ihr mir ein paar tips in richtung pumpe geben könntet. allerdings ist mein budget nicht sehr groß, da dieses jahr auch noch die neue gartenlaube ansteht.

warte gespannt auf eure antworten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo bigpit!

Erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum!
Endlich mal jemand direkt aus meiner näheren Umgebung  

Zu Deinen Fragen:
Pflanzenfilter sollten so 50- 60cm tief sein und mindestens 25% der Oberfläche des zu filternden Teiches haben (damit sie funktionieren).

Einige hier im Forum (kannst ja mal die Suchen-funktion oben in der Bedienleiste benutzen) haben eine Art Lochblech oberhalb in den Teich gelegt, damit das Wasser unter den Pflanzen gut durchfließen kann. Obendrauf groben Kies. 
Andere haben komplett mit Kies aufgefüllt (neigt ohne Vorreinigung des Wassers zum Verstopfen). 
Die Pflanzen kann man in Pflanzkörbe in diesen Kies setzen, so lassen sie sich am Besten wieder auslichten (=Nährstoffentzug). 

Mit Vorfilter vor der Pumpe, meinst Du wahrscheinlich diese klitzekleinen Schaumstoffteile direkt an der Pumpe? Die muß man, je nach "Dreckmenge" im Teich relativ häufig reinigen... Solltest Du einen richtigen Außenfilter meinen; die sind nicht verkehrt! Sie sorgen dafür das aus den giftigen Fischausscheidungen (z.B. Nitrit) ungiftige Verbindungen (z.B.Nitrat) werden. Diese können dann Deine Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter zu Biomasse verwerten.
Außerdem sorgt so ein Filter dafür, das Du Deine Pflanzenfilter nicht schon nach einem Jahr komplett reinigen mußt, weil er sich mit Dreck zugesetzt hat.

Zum Thema Pumpe: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es einen großartigen Höhenunterschied zwischen den 3 Teichen geben wird!? 
Ich denke, normal reicht es aus, wenn das Wasser ein- bis zweimal pro Tag durch den Pflanzenfilter läuft. Da hilft nur die Pumpenkennlinie und etwas rechnen (für das Teichvolumen)  
Aber da werden sich sicherlich auch noch die Filterspezialisten zu Wort melden!  

Soviel erstmal von mir!


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo bigpit,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum  

Benutze die Suchfunktion "Pflanzfilter".Dort ist so gut wie alles beschrieben,wie man Ihn baut und was für ein Substrat Du braucht bzw. benötigst.

Also erstmal ein bischen Zeit nehmen und etwas lesen.

Wenn dann noch immer Fragen offen sind - werden diese bestimmt hier beantwortet  

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hallo annett 
hab dich schon entdeckt auf der landkarte des forums 

ja hab mir eigentlich gedacht so nen vorfilterfass zu besorgen. nur weiss ich nicht was man am besten für ne pumpe nimmt. ich kann ja sicherlich nicht einfach so ne schmutzwasserpumpe in den teich stellen oder?
hab da in dieser richtung noch garkeinen plan :cry: 
die 2 filterteiche sollen eigentlich nur nen kleines stück höher liegen als der richtige teich. und die 25 % bekomme ich mit beiden locker hin. habe sie gestern abgeholt. (siehe bild vom vorgänger)

@thorsten oje hab schon mit dem begriff filterteich gesucht aber bin mir noch immer nicht so schlüssig .
na ich werde nochmal "deinen" suchbegriff nehmen 

so denn liebe grüße aus leipzig 

sagt andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

eine Schmutzwasserpumpe würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen. 
Die verbraucht wesentlich mehr Strom als eine Teichpumpe und hat zusätzlich noch eine geringere Lebensdauer... 
Außerdem würde sie für Deinen Fall sicherlich zuviel Wasser fördern.
Nicht das Deine Fische nicht mehr gegen die Strömung ankommen  

Ich weiß leider auch nicht, was für eine Leistung Du für Deine Filterung brauchen würdest. 
Vielleicht hat da ja jemand anders noch ne Idee!?

Hier im Forum werden zur Zeit Aquamaxima-Pumpen (oder so ähnlich) diskutiert; ist ein preiswerter Nachbau der Aquamax von Oase.

Aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich eigentlich nicht viel zum Thema Pflanzenfilter beitragen... alles "nur" hier angelesen! 
Ich wollte mir einen neben den Teich setzen; mir wurde aber gesagt, dass der nicht nötig wäre (hab im Gegensatz zu Dir anscheinend zu reichlich Pflanzzonen angelegt  )

Bis jetzt ist auch noch keine Schwebalgenblüte in Sicht. Toi, toi, toi...
Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden 8) 


Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie Du die 2 Teiche mit dem Hauptteich verbinden willst? 
Ist, soweit ich weiß, gar nicht sooo einfach...

LG vom Flughafen Leipzig/Halle  

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

Annett hat schon fast alles geschrieben, was es zu sagen gibt. Im Augenblick scheint mir die kleinste Aquamaxima (einfach mal googlen, kostet so um die 85 EUR) von Leistung, Verbrauch und Anschaffungspreis her sehr attraktiv. Problem: Ich habe keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dieser Pumpe. Ist als Aquamax-Nachbau aber auch für grobe Schmutzpartikel geeignet.

Auch ich halte einen Vorfilter für sehr gut geeignet, den Filterteich zu unterstützen. Als erstens geeignet und zweitens ausgesprochen preiswert scheint mir die von Dir angesprochene Tonne, allerdings mit Bürsten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

@stefan also die Aquamaxima 4500 hab ich mir jetzt mal angeschaut. die gibt es so ab 89 euro bei ebay. klingt na deren angaben recht vielversprechend. mal schaun.... 
danke @stefan und nette  

die verbindungen zwischen den verschiedenen teichen wird einfach per überlauf geregelt. funktionierte bei den vorbesitzer der teiche auch sehr gut. habe auch noch genug foliereserve auf der einen seite des teiches gelassen in der vorraussicht noch einen filterteich anzulegen. also dürfte das denke ich nicht so ein großes problem ergeben.
nun warte ich nurnoch auf besseres wetter um loszulegen. 





> Als erstens geeignet und zweitens ausgesprochen preiswert scheint mir die von Dir angesprochene Tonne, allerdings mit Bürsten.



wie meinst du das mit bürsten , versteh nur bahnhof


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

mit "Bürsten" ist sicherlich das Filtermaterial im Filter gemeint....
Sie sind besonders gut (soweit ich weiß) geeignet, Grobschmutz herauszufiltern und bieten zusätzlich noch einen großen Besiedlungsraum für die nützlichen Bakterien. 
Diese Bakterien sind es nämlich, die unter anderem Nitrit zu Nitrat "verarbeiten"...

Andere Filtermaterialien sind z.B. Schaumstoffschwämme, allerdings sollte man vor solche Schwämme einen Grobschmutzabscheider z.B.Spaltsieb (bei Oase ihren großen Filterkisten ist es ein Screenexsieb) einbauen. Sonst sind sie zu schnell mit Dreck verstopft!

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?!  

LG 

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

ahhh jetzt ja 

ich denke mal das ihr solch einen filter meint


(wenn ebaylinks nicht erwünscht bitte wieder löschen) 


hmmm damit werd ich mich wohl anfreunden können. 
 DANKE


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

@stefan hab gerade deinen beitrag über den bau und sinn des filterteichs gelesen. war sehr informativ


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

mit dem Vorfilter meine ich es noch viel einfacher: Eine Regentonne (besser noch ein entsprechendes rechteckiges Behältnis, Kantenlänge 50 x 50 cm, Höhe nach Bedarf/Bürsten) mit einem 1,5" Schlauchanschluss unten und gegenüberliegend ganz oben mit einem grossen Überlauf (100er Rohranschluss) versehen. Die Tonne dann dicht mit Bürsten bestücken, kosten nicht die Welt:



Die Reinigung ist ganz einfach: Bürsten herausnehmen und sanft abspülen, angesammelten Grobschmutz aus der Tonne entfernen.

Auf den Bürsten siedeln sich auch die von Annett beschriebenen Bakterien an - nicht so intensiv wie bei Schaumstof, aber der Filter ist ja primär als Vorfilter gedacht, und die Bakterien verrichten ihre Arbeit ja auch im Teich. Zusammen mit der kleinen Aquamaxima ein vergleichsweise billiges, aber sehr effektives Vergnügen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

danke für den tip mit den bürsten

hab mir das mal durchgerechnet. ich komme mit dem oben genannten filter aber günstiger weg. 
wenn der nicht klappen sollte, was ich nicht denke, habe ich dann ja schon das passende gefäß mit allen anschlüssen, welches ich dann ja immernoch mit den zusätzlichen bürsten bestücken kann  

werde mir nun wohl die a-maxima 4500 zulegen und den besagten filter


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

ich will Dich nicht überreden, glaube aber, dass Du mit diesem Filterchen nicht glücklch wirst: Die Angabe von 15.000 Litern halte ich für masslos übertrieben. Lächerlich kleine Dimensionen mit niedlichen Schlauchanschlüssen - Spielkram. 

Nun wirst Du mir sagen, dass Du das Filterlein ja nur als Vorfilter nutzen willst und ohnehin keinen grossen Wasserdurchsatz anstrebst. Dann aber sind die verwendeten Filtermedien zu fein, dabei sehr häufig und schwer zu reinigen. Eigentlich sagt einem auch der gesunde Menschenverstand; dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann, wenn das Teil mit unterschiedlichen Filtermedien billiger ist als kleine Regentonne, gefüllt mit den einfachsten Filtermedien und versehen mit einer anständigen Verschraubung und einem Auslauf.

Also: Setze um, was Du für richtig hältst, geht ja nicht um weltbewegende Beträge. Die Lösung halte ich aber nicht für optimal.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

andreas, stefan hat recht dieser filter wird dir garnichts bringen ausser ärger.....
den würde ich gerade mal für meine innenhälterung einsetzen wollen, das war es aba auch.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

habe das schon mehrfach in anderen Threads geschrieben.

Diesen bzw. einen änlichen Filter hatte ich letztes Jahr in meinen "alten" Teich.Jetzt ist dieser Filter auf der Müllkippe!! 169,00 Euro weg.

Ohne den Hersteller was zu wollen, aber es ist Spielzeug und bei der Literangabe ist eine null zuviel  

Glaube einen Geschädigten  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

hmmm erlich gesagt hab ich keine große ahnung von solchen basteleien. und mein teich ist auch nicht so groß.

was haltet ihr davon wenn ich mir diesen filterkasten hole und ihn nur mit den bürsten bestücke?  das würde ja den selben effekt erfüllen wie so ne  tonne. 
ich muss auch nen bissel mit dem platz haushalten da ja nur begrenzt vorhanden
 :?


----------

